# Wer hat hier geschissen?



## Koiteich2013 (13. Sep. 2016)

Habt Ihr ne Idee wer mir das am Teichrand hinterlässt. Meistens finde ich sowas am Teichrand und heute im Wasser. __ Reiher ist vermutlich weiß. Ist das eine Katze? 

gruß

Heiko


----------



## Teich4You (13. Sep. 2016)

Da ich jeden Tag die ******** von 4 Katzen weg mache, kann ich dir garantieren, dass es das nicht ist.


----------



## pema (13. Sep. 2016)

Wie groß ist denn der 'Schiss'?
petra


----------



## Tanny (13. Sep. 2016)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr ne Idee wer mir das am Teichrand hinterlässt.



 ......Dein Nachbar? ........


----------



## Koiteich2013 (13. Sep. 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn der 'Schiss'?
> petra


4 cm schwarz, immer die gleiche Ecke wo ich so eine Wurst finde.


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2016)

Das wäre mal ne akrobatische Katze, die sich über den Teichrand setzt....ne, die äppeln nicht im Laufen.

 Igel aber schon. Ausserdem haben Igel meist feste Routen, Farbe und Größe passen auch.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (13. Sep. 2016)

Hi,

danke das könnte es gewesen sein. Ein Igel, darauf wäre ich nicht gekommen. Wie kommt der bei uns nur rein. Da ist eigentlich alles zu.

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...zPAhXNOSwKHQUIBr0QMwgnKAswCw&bih=879&biw=1536


----------



## pema (13. Sep. 2016)

Nach der Größen- u. Farbenangabe tippe ich auch auf Igel.
Die können erstaunlich dicke Würstchen hinterlassen.
petra


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2016)

Igel reichen ein paar Zentimeter, um sich durchzuquetschen, die sind erstaunlich gelenkig und können sich sehr flach machen.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (14. Sep. 2016)

Danke. Ich muß sehen das ich das Grundstück so richtig dicht bekomme. Hatte zudem noch einen Karpfenlaus Befall.
Vermute das mir die __ Parasiten durch "Besucher" eingeschleppt wurden. Wir haben in 30m entfernung einen Teich der ebenfalls Parasitenbefall vor 3 Monaten hatte.
__ Frösche, Katzen,Igel, __ Reiher,__ Enten usw. , Es ist recht schwierig die vom Teich zu verbannen.

gruß

Heiko


----------



## pema (14. Sep. 2016)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Ich muß sehen das ich das Grundstück so richtig dicht bekomme.



Igel sind doch sehr nützliche Tiere.


Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> __ Frösche, Katzen,Igel, __ Reiher,__ Enten usw. , Es ist recht schwierig die vom Teich zu verbannen.



Da wirst du wohl eine hohe Mauer um deinen Garten bauen müssen, oben mit Stacheldraht versehen (gegen die Katzen) und dann noch ein Dach drauf (gegen die Vögel) - also eigentlich brauchst du dann einen Indoorteich.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Sep. 2016)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Ich muß sehen das ich das Grundstück so richtig dicht bekomme.


Baust du dann eine Schneckenwiese?


----------



## Christine (14. Sep. 2016)

Ich möchte mal stark anzweifeln, dass Igel die Überträger von Karpfenläusen sind. 
Wenn Du das Getier fern halten möchtest (wozu ich jetzt mal nix sage ), dann hilft am besten komplett versiegeln, ummauern, überdachen. Ist bestimmt hübsch.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (14. Sep. 2016)

Ich habe es nun mal nicht gerne wenn jemand in meinen Teich scheisst, oder mir Krankheiten einschleppt, oder meine Fische angreift.


----------



## Erin (25. Feb. 2017)

Ich missbrauche mal den Thread für eine Begegnung der dritten Art, bei es sich um dasselbe Thema handelt...
Komme eben von den Pferden und werde von unserer Nachbarin schräg gegenüber überfallen. Dass die alte Dame etwas unfreundlich ist, habe ich schon gemerkt, als wir unsere Holzlieferung bekamen und der LKW aufgrund eines Autos gegenüber unserer Einfahrt nicht drehen konnte (das Auto gehört ihrem Schwiegersohn). Da die aber ihren Garten und ihre Haustür zur anderen Seite hin haben, sehe ich sie sonst eigentlich nicht.
Heute jedenfalls kam sie erbost und mit ihrem Krückstock wedelnd auf ihren hinteren Hof und fing mich ab, ob wir eine Katze hätten und das ginge ja gar nicht, ihre Beete wären alle vollgeschissen, direkt auf ihre Pflanzen und das stinke erbärmlich usw usf Ich bin ja nett....also habe ich die Schimpftirade abgewartet und ihr dann freundlich versucht zu erklären, dass unsere Katze idR in unseren eigenen Garten geht, um ihr Geschäft zu erledigen und dass hier mehrere Katzen rumlaufen, u.a. mindestens 2 Streuner (die übrigens von unseren Nachbarn nebenan seit Jahren gefüttert werden). Aber nein...immer wieder unterbrach sie mich und schimpfte weiter, mit dem Stock drohend und dass sie die nächste Katze mit dem Selbigen erschlägt und dass vor unserer Katze nie eine in ihre Beete geschissen hätte und immer oben auf die Blumen...bla bla...und man könnte ja Katzen halten und rauslassen, aber dann müsste man sie gefälligst auch erziehen!
Aha...na denn...musste mich echt zusammenreißen, um freundlich zu bleiben, aber eins ist mal klar, verletzt die gute Frau unsere Katze, zeige ich sie an und stehe auch mal wedelnd vor ihrer Haustür...
Kann mir eh kaum vorstellen, dass das eine Katze gewesen sein soll, ganz gleich welche, die verbuddeln ihr Geschäft ja idR.
Sorry für den Roman, musste jetzt eben mal raus...


----------



## Zacky (25. Feb. 2017)

Solch eine Nachbarin gibt es also doch auch noch woanders und das beruhigt mich ja jetzt schon ein wenig, dass ich also nicht der Einzige bin, der mit solch feiner Nachbarschaft gestraft ist. Ich kann deinen Unmut sehr gut verstehen, denn unsere Nachbarin hat es in den letzten 10 Jahren nicht geschafft, ein vernünftiges friedliches Wort mit uns zu reden.Und ich glaube, dass wird auch nix mehr. 

 ...und...


----------



## Christopher (25. Feb. 2017)

Das könnte ein Rattenködel sein.


----------



## Rickert545 (25. Feb. 2017)

Das sieht mir auch nach nem Igelschiss aus! Frag mich nicht, woher ich das weiß


----------

